# Buyers ATV Spreader



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone used a Buyers ATV spreader with rock salt or for deicing? Curious how it holds up and if it will even spread rock salt.


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

Used one for years.. Does great with fine, dry bagged salt. Does great with calcium pellets. If the salt starts to get clumpy it tends to clog up and not flow properly. I used it on my fourwheeler... a quick smack on the side of it and it would start to flow again.
All in all, not a bad spreader for the price. I would say I have sent about 30-40 pallets of material through it.

TJ


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I think the key thing is to keep moisture out. We used one on our township pickup truck and the motors would always jam up or stop and need to be kick started (literally).


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL!! Been there... done that!

Had to borrow a few bags from a buddy one night.. (closer than running back to my place) all he had was the bagged road salt... SUCKED!! Too coarse.. literally had to walk next to it beating it to keep it flowing.


TJ


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

tjslider;1414596 said:


> LOL!! Been there... done that!
> 
> Had to borrow a few bags from a buddy one night.. (closer than running back to my place) all he had was the bagged road salt... SUCKED!! Too coarse.. literally had to walk next to it beating it to keep it flowing.
> 
> TJ


Good to know, because that is what I use, 80lb bags of rock salt (very course). How do you think it would work with ashes from a coal stoker that burns rice coal?


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet it would do ok... 
I still have the spreader.. only as a backup dire emergency plan... but I took off the shut-off plate and cut out the bottom of the hopper... now if I have to use the road salt it flows better.


----------

